# bubblenest question



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i have been wondering for a long time, why betta has to build a bubblenest for breeding? why it is not a nest made of other material? thanks.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

The male betta ataches the bubble and the egg alowing the egg to stay up nead the top of the tank. many breeders think this helps produse biger and stronger fry.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

no... i mean why betta do this naturally? they do this in the wild, what is the real purpose of the bubblenest


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Because they don't have access to hospitals and don't have good midwives.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They do this because once the eggs fall in the wild, he may never find them. Many eggs are lost when they are fertilized and fall to the ground. Thats why they release so many. If he gets 30% of them in the nest he can still have a good fry count. Not easy to see eggs at night either


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i see, thanks for the reply, simpte


----------

